# Digital Ocean Opens Another Amsterdam Location



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 2, 2013)

http://emailcampaigns.createsend4.com/t/i-l-ahihid-kuhhhtn-y/'>

New Amsterdam Datacenter (AMS2)


DigitalOcean is excited to announce the opening of their second datacenter in Amsterdam (AMS2) with *Shared Private Networking* on all Droplets. This is highly anticipated news, as effort to expand capacity throughout Europe remains a top priority for the company, and shared private networking has been a desired feature since its debut in the NY2 datacenter.

DigitalOcean will continue to invest heavily in their infrastructure as more datacenters are added throughout the world. The company is currently exploring further expansion in locations such as the UK, sharpening their focus on adding more capacity throughout Europe.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 2, 2013)

Couldn't get it formatted right without this.  Anyways, seems they have a new location there plus shared private networking.  Anyone give it a test yet?  I'd prefer not to personally.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 2, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Couldn't get it formatted right without this.  Anyways, seems they have a new location there plus shared private networking.  Anyone give it a test yet?  I'd prefer not to personally.



Sounds pretty neat, I know alot of people were looking for the private networking. I made the decision to close my DO account a few weeks ago so I will not be testing it either.


----------



## Erawan (Dec 2, 2013)

Now, with their new location and offering private networking, let's wait for the IPv6 to arrive. And another project would be the expanding to Asia,


----------



## lbft (Dec 2, 2013)

Erawan said:


> Now, with their new location and offering private networking, let's wait for the IPv6 to arrive. And another project would be the expanding to Asia,


http://bgp.he.net/AS133165#_irr


----------



## drmike (Dec 2, 2013)

I am hoping they open something in US Central.

San Fran is blah from the East Coast last time I checked.     NY works good for me and no complaints there.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 2, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Couldn't get it formatted right without this.


Sometimes the only thing you can do is copy, paste to a text editor (e.g., Notepad), then recopy and paste back to the forum to nuke the formatting.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Dec 2, 2013)

raindog308 said:


> Sometimes the only thing you can do is copy, paste to a text editor (e.g., Notepad), then recopy and paste back to the forum to nuke the formatting.


Also, in chrome you can right click and use "Paste as plain text"


----------



## peppr (Dec 2, 2013)

Cant help but to ask.. OK where is the coupon?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 2, 2013)

peppr said:


> Cant help but to ask.. OK where is the coupon?


There's no coupon? It's just a DO announcement.


----------



## peppr (Dec 2, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> There's no coupon? It's just a DO announcement.


i know. lol its more of a reflex action to expect a coupon for every announcement they make


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 2, 2013)

peppr said:


> i know. lol its more of a reflex action to expect a coupon for every announcement they make


Ahh my bad!  

In terms of coupon their Black Friday announcement gets you 25 dollars if you put 25 dollars into your account.  Or for new customers you get 50 dollars free!


----------

